

13 illustrated articles on how I built an HTML5 game from scratch - undershirt
http://pteroattack.com/#intro

======
undershirt
Hi, I'm the autor. I spent 9 months building a game with my team, and 3 months
writing 13 articles about it.

The game and tools were made in HTML5 and javascript from scratch. If you're
curious how it was developed, you might appreciate the detailed and organized
account of how it all happened.

